# Gheenoe fiberglass work in S Florida?



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for someone in Miami, Fort Lauderdale or Palm beach to modify my Gheenoe 13 highsider by adding a back deck with storage and hatch. I am trying to avoid driving to Titusville to custom gheenoe or gheenoe manufacturing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------

